# New....and got a Nissan with serious brake problems



## Niki Almidi (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey guys,
I m new and from the South Pacific, particularly the Solomon Islands. Got a nissan caravan - td27 for the last couple of years and now i got a problem with my brake system.

I m neither a mechanic nor anything close, but I m learning. My Nissan Caravan (TD27) which started to have problems with the brakes. The front brake usually “locks” first on the right Tire and now both tires. I have engaged mechanics who check this, we have changed the master cylinder (both front and back) and lately the right calliper but still the brake holds. They clean the pistons, do bleeding many times but the brakes locked. Every morning it locks, the tires wont move and once the engine cools, the brakes realeased, it will work ok for the whole day.

Don't know what to do? I m working on it tomorrow with another mechanic..

Thanks, hope somebody helps.

Niki Almidi


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the slider pins on the calipers for seizing. As part of brake service, the slider pins need lubrication.


----------

